# Soundkarte



## chukki (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe meinen Rechner Formatiert und eine neues Windows Vista installiert. Nach der neuinstallation des windows wurden alle eingebauten geräte erkannt ohne treiber, nur meine soundkarte nicht. Diese ist im übrigen eine normale onboard sound. Ich habe kein handbuch zu meinem Mainboard bzw eine Treiber cd für diese soundkarte (chip oder als was auch immer onboard soundkarten bezeichnet werden). Der rechner wurde aus mehreren einzelteilen zusammengeabaut und die firma die dies getan hat existiert nichtmehr. Wie bekomme ich nun herraus welches fabrikat oder typ diese ist 


mfg chukki


----------



## ts230 (16. Mai 2008)

Schau mal nach, ob sie im BIOS aktiviert ist.
Wenn nicht,dann hole dies nach
Da ich nie das sogenannte »_Windows_« benutzt habe,kann ich dir bei »Vista« nicht helfen.

Ich würde mir Ubuntu downloaden und Installieren.


----------



## _Lupo_ (16. Mai 2008)

Naja, du musst rausfinden wie dein Mainboard heißt und von wem es hergestellt wurde, dann lassen sich wahrscheinlich (bei einem Markenboard) die Einzelkomponenten recherchieren.


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Mai 2008)

Jemanden immer Linux zu empfehlen nur weil unter Windows einmal was nicht funktioniert ist schrecklich ... Das schafft doch oft mehr probleme als es löst.

Nimm dir doch bitte mal ein Tool wie Everest und schau nach welche Soundkarte das ist oder wenigstens wie dein Mainboard heißt.

Edit: Außerdem nutzt du meine Signatur :O


----------



## Karlzberg (21. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß garnicht, was Ihr alle immer an Everest so toll findet. Das Tool ist weitestgehend Müll und stellt nur geringfügig mehr Daten zur Verfügung, als der Gerätemanager. Ohne Treiber weiß Everest ohnehin nicht, welche Komponenten verbaut sind. Also wird es hierbei nicht nützen. Nötig wäre der Mainboardhersteller, aber darüber gibt Everest keine vernünftigen Infos.

@chukki:
Zieh Dir mal Sandra von SiSoft. Damit kannst Du einige wichtige Informationen zu Deinem Mainboard in Erfahrung bringen, so dass man darüber dann auch den richtigen Soundtreiber finden wird.


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Karlzberg hat gesagt.:


> Zieh Dir mal Sandra von SiSoft. Damit kannst Du einige wichtige Informationen zu Deinem Mainboard in Erfahrung bringen, so dass man darüber dann auch den richtigen Soundtreiber finden wird.



Oder aber Everest, mitdem ich bessere Erfahrugen gemacht habe.


----------



## random-access (21. Mai 2008)

du kannst es auch altmodisch lösen und nach einer Nummer auf deinem Mainboard suchen, und dannach googlen, falls alles andere nicht helfen sollte  dann nur noch herstellernamen rausfinden, sollte auch irgendwo auf deinem mainboard zu finden sein, allerdings lässt sich nicht pauschal sagen wo...

greetz, random


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Mai 2008)

Soviel ich weiß nutzt Everest die PCI-IDs um die Hardware zu identifizieren und nicht die Treiber ... von daher ist deine Aussage meiner Meinung nach falsch Kalzberg


----------



## Laudian (21. Mai 2008)

Ansonsten sollten sich die Hardwaredaten auch unter System finden lassen ... auch dort wird oft Angezeigt welches MB beteiligt ist ... und ansonsten ... PC aufmachen fotografieren und Bild hier reinstellen ... dann haben wir das Problem schnell identifiziert.


----------



## Karlzberg (21. Mai 2008)

In der Tat findet sich sogar in Everest der Produktname des Mainboards. Unter dem Menüpunkt Motherboard->BIOS findet sich der Eintrag "BIOS-Nachricht". Dort sollte der Produktname des Mainboards zu finden sein, wonach auch der Hersteller eindeutig zu identifizieren ist. 

Was Everest angeht: Ok, es geht nicht ausschließlich nach den Treibern, dennoch für meinen Geschmack zuviel. Es bleibt dennoch -im Vergleich zu Sandra- ein eher bescheidenes Tool, da viele nützliche Funktionen und Angaben fehlen. Zumindest in der kostenlosen Home-Edition. 
Für einen schnellen Überblick über die Hardware-Konfiguration ist es noch gerade so brauchbar.


----------

